# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Diagnostyka chorób soczewki

## Nie zarejestrowany

Synek w wieku 8,5 miesięcy uderzył się wysoko w czoło ale wg mnie niezbyt mocno - miał tylko siniaka. Następnego dnia po tej samej stronie co uderzenie zaczerwieniło się bialko oka. Po dwoch dniach oko było czerwone, powieka spuchnięta. Podejrzewałam, że uderzył się również w oko i dlatego miał robione usg. Na usg wyszło podejrzenie podwichniętej czy zwichniętej soczewki (subl.......-nie pamiętam określenia). Obrzęk oka i zaczerwienienie okazalo się silnym zapaleniem spojowek, prawdopodobnie wirusowym gdyż ja rownież się nim zaraziłam. Niedawno synek miał badanie u okulisty w celu ewentualnej konkretnej diagnozy w kierunku uszkodzenia soczewki. Okulista badal go po uprzednim 3 krotnym zakrapianiu oczka kroplami rozszerzającymi źrenice urządzeniem (nie znam nazwy: rureczka ze światełkiem, ktorą kierował na otwarte oko i je oglądał), następnie wykonał usg i stwierdził, że nie ma cech podwichniętej soczewki, że oko jest zdrowe. Moje pytania brzmią: czy takie badanie w zupełności wystarczy, żeby wykluczyć choroboę, czy mogę już być pewna, że wszystko jest w porządku czy dalej powinnam wykonywać jakieś badania? Dlaczego wcześniejsze usg mogło wykazać wadę, której raczej nie ma?

----------

